# Trying to install /usr/src



## idude (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello I'm running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64 and I want to attempt to build a new kernel, but I'm missing my sources.  I'm bit confused on how to use subversion to download the correct /usr/src.  Will this install the correct sources on my system?

`svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.2 /usr/src`


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 15, 2021)

FreeBSD moved to Git some weeks ago. So the best command to use is: `# git clone https://git.freebsd.org/src.git /usr/src`.

(edt)

After that is done you might want to run `# git checkout releng/12.2` while inside /usr/src.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2021)

The sources for 11 and 12 should still be available on subversion. But moving forward it'll be better switching to git now.

If you don't want the git dependencies, or if you're not that familiar with git, give net/gitup a go.


----------

